

Ask HN:Would you hire a seasoned Devops Engineer to WFH from an African country? - aggresswift

I am a reasonably experienced devops engineer working for a leading US cloud services provider. I am looking to relocate to a UTC +2 to UTC +4 African country; which coincides with US night time. It&#x27;s incredibly hard to find local opportunities so I am open to opportunities elsewhere. Would you be willing to hire someone to handle your night ops?
======
aitoehigie
What country are you relocating to?. Nigeria has a fast growing tech industry
with a dearth of experience devs. Examples include konga.com, jumia.com.ng,
Irokotv.com, hotels.ng,jobberman.com and many more. Send in your application
to any of them. Nigeria is a +1 UTC country though

